# Need a lens repair recommendation.



## Macoose (Sep 7, 2015)

Originally, I dropped my 100-400L and bent the rear mount. I took it to a local guy who replaced the mount and broken AF motor. He had it nearly 6 weeks. He was also almost impossible to reach by phone so I really don't want to go back there.

Afterwards, I noticed that the lens would drop the focus after achieving focus in One Shot. Same with tracking.

Back in March, I sent the lens to Canon. They wanted 1000.00 to repair.

After spending 400.00 on the first repair, I'd like to find someone who can repair it and charge less than Canon but still do good work.

I'm in the southeast.

Thanks, Macoose


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2015)

Unfortunately, taking a badly damaged lens to a small independent repair center often results in sad stories. It has happened so often that Canon has limited providing spare parts and service manuals and tools to a few authorized repair centers. The tools and software are expensive, and Canon Training is required. 


My First Choice would be:

T F Camera Repair 
27 Brunswick Woods Drive 
East Brunswick, NJ 08816-5601 
Phone: (732) 238-8806

Its said that Canon sends some repair work to TF Camera. Toshio is a ex master technician at Canon and has a great reputation. Call and discuss it with him. He has no web page, but I've never heard any bad comments.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/T-F-Camera-Repair/122693011122264


Midwest Camera will give you a estimate by e-mail http://www.midwestcamera.com/lens.html I had a Nikon 300mm f/2.8 repaired by them for less than their estimate. They are one of the few authorized repair stations.


I've also seen some positive comments about midstate camera. http://www.midstatecamerarepair.com/


----------



## Pookie (Sep 7, 2015)

Macoose said:


> After spending 400.00 on the first repair, I'd like to find someone who can repair it and charge less than Canon but still do good work.




Look what sending it to a non-CPS facility cost you; 400$, 6 weeks and a still damaged lens... truly an instance of trying to save some cash costing you more in the end.

At this point, maybe a new/used (KEH) lens or refurb would be better money spent rather than throwing more money after bad.


----------



## Macoose (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks guys,

I haven't decided what to do yet. 
But, I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Vivid Color (Sep 7, 2015)

Macoose said:


> Originally, I dropped my 100-400L and bent the rear mount. I took it to a local guy who replaced the mount and broken AF motor. He had it nearly 6 weeks. He was also almost impossible to reach by phone so I really don't want to go back there.
> 
> Afterwards, I noticed that the lens would drop the focus after achieving focus in One Shot. Same with tracking.
> 
> ...



Since the lens isn't working properly, I think you should contact the repair person and ask for a refund or at least a substantial portion of your money. If the person balks and if you paid by credit card, you could dispute the charge if it hasn't been past 60 days. After that, I think you should compare the cost that you will incur to repairing your lens against what it would cost to buy a new or refurbished or excellent used lens. Also, you may be able to sell your lens for its parts value, and that could be subtracted against the cost of a new lens.


----------



## Macoose (Sep 8, 2015)

I think the most likely plan of action is to call the repair facility in NJ and talk to them. Hopefully I can get enough info to see if it's worth doing or if they would consider purchasing for parts if it's not.

The local guy is not really an option for a refund. It's been well over 60 days. And to tell you the truth, I realized it was a mistake after about half way into it. But I hoped against hope. So I suppose it will have to be a lesson learned (not the first one, unfortunately). 

Thanks to each of you for answering. 

If I had been a member of this forum when all this happened, things would have probably gone differently.
It'll all work out in the end and that's all that really matters.

Macoose


----------

